# Remove A Through Virtual Experience



## coderpj913 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been CPC-A since July 2009, and have applied for hundreds of entry level jobs with no success (medical records, file clerk, etc.).   Most want at least l yr experience in  a medical setting, and I have none, because this is a TOTAL career change for me.  It's an oximoron, and quite frustrating. I would like any information on the "Virtual Experience" program.  Is there ANYONE out there who has taken this route to remove the A from their certification, and if so, did it help in finding employment.  I have recently inquired of some companies that hire remote and onsite coders, if they would consider this as experience necessary for hiring and am awaiting responses.  Will update if any do respond.  I figure, if you can code 800 notes with 90% accuracy, you must know what's necessary to be sucessfull at coding.  Anyone agree?

HELP!!!!!


----------



## koukless (Aug 5, 2011)

*Virtual Experience program*



coderpj913 said:


> I have been CPC-A since July 2009, and have applied for hundreds of entry level jobs with no success (medical records, file clerk, etc.).   Most want at least l yr experience in  a medical setting, and I have none, because this is a TOTAL career change for me.  It's an oximoron, and quite frustrating. I would like any information on the "Virtual Experience" program.  Is there ANYONE out there who has taken this route to remove the A from their certification, and if so, did it help in finding employment.  I have recently inquired of some companies that hire remote and onsite coders, if they would consider this as experience necessary for hiring and am awaiting responses.  Will update if any do respond.  I figure, if you can code 800 notes with 90% accuracy, you must know what's necessary to be sucessfull at coding.  Anyone agree?
> 
> HELP!!!!!



As I read your scenario, it is a replica of my experiences since I received my CPC-A in December of 2010. I too am considering the "Virtual Experience" program. Not only to remove the apprentice status, but to also maintain and better my coding skills. I have applied for the same positions you have, as well as, data entry levels in the medical setting. I am considering volunteering at one of the local hospitals. As far as the Virtual Experience program assisting in a job placement, I do not know. I feel most employers still want the interaction experience of a medical setting i.e. dealing with insurance companies, physicians, and in some instances the patients. I do not know if this helps. I just want you to know you are not alone. Hopefully we will find something soon!
I wish you the best,
SK


----------



## RRMACK (Aug 6, 2011)

I wanted to try the virtual experience program but at this point is it not available.  I am thinking I will have to find a way maybe to volunteer or find an externship to get some experience.


----------



## coderpj913 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Virtual Experience.*

Are there any local or national AAPC officers who can tell us why the Virtual Experience is not available, and when/if it will be available again?  We (CPC-A's) feel STUCK, with no way to get into a career we have worked SO hard for.  It seems the time and money spent on our education, training and certification has all be for nothing.  In 2007 when I started this journey, I felt so optimistic about my future in a career that I was led to believe would be FULL of opportunities; but this has been SO FAR from reality.  If you have no "medical experience" and are over 55, it's even harder, because they feel you can't work in a fast paced environment or keep up with the work flow. WRONG! (It's not physical labor).  I am a VERY dedicated worker, with a proven work ethic. Even though, I was the oldest member of my Coding/Billing class. I was the only one to achieve and A in every class where a grade was given and I passed the Certification Exam on the first try.  I love coding and I love a challenge.  That's why I know "this too shall pass".

Thanks koukless for your encouragement.  I also wish the best for you in your search.  Let me know if anything changes.
RRMACK, I tried both of those and I hope it works better for you.  Stay encouraged.
Patricia


----------

